
Ask HN: Is there a SaaS template for Python - jay888
Is there a SaaS-in-a-Box template for python  (like Spark for Laravel&#x2F;PHP or Bullet Train for Ruby on Rails) ?
======
markcheno
[https://github.com/nickjj/build-a-saas-app-with-
flask](https://github.com/nickjj/build-a-saas-app-with-flask)

~~~
jay888
That is an educational course. I am looking for code templates.

~~~
romanovcode
What code templates? Multi-tenant code templates? Payment-gateway code
templates? AWS Infrastructure code templates?

SaaS has absolutely nothing to do with "code". Do you even know what SaaS
stands for?

------
tixocloud
It’s a great idea. The closest I can think of is hacking something together
with Django.

